# Restoring headlights with Gtechniq C4 AGAIN



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I spent ages doing my headlights restoration in April.
Spent ages, wetsanding with various grades, then machine polish, then IPA, then protection with Gtechniq C4.
Damn sun hits them head on the drive and at work.
Started hazing again already
Not Bad bad, but hazing nonetheless
New plan.
Sod wetsand.
Then machine polish.
I seen them relacqure on YouTube straight after wetsand while it's still hazy without polishing to crystal clear as the lacquer fills in the haze.
As C4 is a coating and not all the old C4 has worn off I thought give a similar go.
So cleaned the lens with a quick hand polish using Megs Metal Polysh.
Then paper towel and alcohol.
This made them really hazy as the alcohol evaporated.

The straight to C4

Less than 10 mins per side.

Started like this.....


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Like I said, not too bad, just starting to lose gloss and cloud over









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

After quick polish and ipa looking more hazy









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Video of C4 going on and changing the haze to clear


__
https://flic.kr/p/2jyZptm

To give end result









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Hmm.. has this cured? I can't wrap my head around your logic but hope it works out for you!


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

They went hazy before after c4, but surely this time it’s going to be even quicker because they’re already hazy under the c4.

I can see how it works with a uv resistant lacquer as you get a decent layer of it, but can’t see the really thin coating c4 gives working as well.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Had the car 15 years now.
Over the past 7-8 years I've tried all sorts trying to keep them nice.

Started with alot of hand polishing and then Collinite wax.
Rewaxed every 4 weeks when I waxed the car

Tried Turtle wax restoration kit with wet n dry, refining polish and top coat sealant.

Tried machine polishing with Menz polishes and Gtechniq C4

Tried wetsanding through grades of wet n dry plus machine polishing to get lenses as prepped as possible followed by C4 with weekly applications of C2V3.

Still results not lasting.

A fellow 350z owner had his removed and UV resistant lacquer/clearcoat sprayed on.........18 months later haze returning 

So I'm done chasing perfection.
When you see the YouTube videos of C4 on faded black trim, you see the milky trim turn glossy.
This is what I found with the headlights that were just starting to go milky again after 4 months.

The surface sure ain't super smooth this time, but at least no longer milky.

Even if it lasts 6 months this way, it's better than me spending half a day getting them looking perfect just to redo again in 6 months.


Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

If anyone can recommend a topcoat sealer that lasts a few years feel free to recommend away.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

PPF after getting them haze free?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Just look this 



 You must cut out you scratches- then they dont fade so fast...


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

i tried all sorts with my fabia headlights, nothing lasted longer than 12-18 months no matter what i did

now i just give them 5 mins with some menzerna power finish, job done for 6 months+

done them today in fact, took longer to get everything out than it did to do them, i think once they start to go, no matter what you do it wont last


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

This a standard YouTube detail fail then


Showing how amazing results are but with Zero actual daily driver results!?.

I thought laquer would last ay least a few years ?


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Polished my BMW E39 headlights back in 2013 and fitted 3M ventureshield film. They're still clear now but you can see where the ventureshield film finishes around the edges of the plastic it has hazed over so it proves how effective the film is.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Been a few days now and the headlights are still clear


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I guess the alcohol wipe follows by the C4 without polishing or sanding worked in a similar way to the headlight restoration wipes they sell






Warning: the reviewer above is dressed inappropriately.....NO GLOVES :lol:

Seeing as I already had C4 and alcohol I had nothing to lose giving this lazy way a try.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

For those that have tried clear coating headlights. How long realistically has it lasted?

I’ve tried a couple of times wetsanding them back and using C4 or DLUX but they’ve never lasted much past 6 months.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I think you know what's coming now.......so many I use. Not convinced it matters as much though.
It did initially look a common cause, the coating degrading from those pics. 
Just recently I had a reaction during decon that did similar. Too curious and took an old MF and APC to one. Reason an old one, for me I couldn't do more harm at the time. Add some impatience too). My thought were it was telling me time to change.
Immediately it was coming off on the MF like goo, so just went for it in a hurry. Marring as I went but not then concern.
Next morning gave them a polish. Used Rupes Gr pad and M comp and both done in minutes.
Then sealed with Gtech C2v3. Only have a sample bottle and still plenty in there, so product use is negligible. Masking up took longer.
Usually I prefer to clean off a coating and reaplly as its so quick n easy, this time I left it too long I guess.
Just MHO all the claims of how long sealants hold give a false sense of security. Hence why I remove and reapply which is so easy n quick and less hassle. 
Maintenance is always better than fixing. :thumb:


----------

